# L-Carnosine



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Got a bottle to try. Its 300mg per ml. Man its good stuff. I spot the muscles im training with 1ml in each pre workout. You just feel sh1t hot is how i would describe it. Realy strong and you can push yourslef alot harder.

I def recomend it and will be getting more shortly.


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

are you taking only on traing days??? ! and you say you take it before workout. what time 1 hour before workout ???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for Rob.

How did you get along in the end with this?

Is this stuff good for injury?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry guys been realy busy lately i missed this.

I take 2ml pre workout only about 20-30 mins before i train. Ive been using it for about 6-8 weeks now and its realy good. I think i may be getting used to it now so ill either take a break or up the dosage i havent decided yet.

You just seem to be able to train harder on it and i seem stronger to and need less rest.

Not sure on the injury question though Scott sorry mate.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i like when we get reports on new stuff.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

robdog. did you get your carnosine over the internet and if so whats the web site? also does it increase muscle mass or is it mainly for strength? also how much is it?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

stone14 said:


> robdog. did you get your carnosine over the internet and if so whats the web site? also does it increase muscle mass or is it mainly for strength? also how much is it?


in the search box at the top of the page, either on l-carnosine or go to the members section and look up muscle research and see his threads / posts on the subject.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

As John says i got it fomr muscle research. Cant remember the price but its cheap and effective. Strength and less muscle fatigue is what i got fomr it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

robdog: after you finished your course of carnosine did you keep any strength gains or did your strength return to normal????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

50 bucks for a 50 ml bottle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robdog said:


> Got a bottle to try. Its 300mg per ml. Man its good stuff. I spot the muscles im training with 1ml in each pre workout. You just feel sh1t hot is how i would describe it. Realy strong and you can push yourslef alot harder.
> 
> I def recomend it and will be getting more shortly.


I noticed this big time working legs.

I just had more gas in the tank.

Not only that I didnt feel the lactic acid as much and less fetigue.

I only shot 3/4 of a ml into the glute.

I do like how you can up the intensity without feeling it as much.


----------

